# Gtube Replacement



## Hopp (Jul 22, 2010)

Just wondering if someone would be able to help with 
coding the following- I also put this out on the Gen.Sx
forum but no answer to date:  Replacement of jejunostomy tube  (Not under fluro guidance)  I was looking at CPT 43760 also needed ICD9: Displaced jejunostomy tube   TIA
Deborah, CPC


----------



## dewart (Jul 22, 2010)

*Gastro replacement*

Hi,
I would use the 43760 for the replacement. The Diagnosis I would use is V55.1 which is removal or replacement of g-tube. You could also use 569.60 or 569.62 depending on the reason for the tube change. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Hopp (Jul 22, 2010)

*Gtube replacement*

Thanks so much for your help - They were the codes I was
leaning towards, sometimes I just overthink or lack confidence
Deborah,CPC


----------

